# La Salle and Willow Slough



## jparr (Apr 13, 2016)

Does anyone know if these two areas produce morels? I know they are wet, low and the ridges are black oak sands dunes, but I've found them in weirder spots. Not looking for anyone's spot just curious if I'm gong to be wasting my time planning to hunt these two wildlife areas. thanks


----------



## Stelthshroomer (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes they do but the locals make it very difficult to find much. Both are heavily hunted take what you find because if you don't the shlub behind you will. I have left babies pinky nail size and sat back and watched as others come in behind me and start cutting. Good luck!


----------



## jparr (Apr 13, 2016)

Stelthshroomer said:


> Yes they do but the locals make it very difficult to find much. Both are heavily hunted take what you find because if you don't the shlub behind you will. I have left babies pinky nail size and sat back and watched as others come in behind me and start cutting. Good luck!


Thanks Stelth, figure it about time to hit it. ever any luck with blacks in there,


----------



## Shaylyn (Apr 23, 2020)

Is George Wilson park a good place to go for morels right now?


----------

